# TRT and Anavar question.



## jbeard82 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looking for advice.  I’m on TRT and was looking to take my first cycle with Anavar to lean up a little.  So my question is how long should I take it and do I need to do a pct since I’m on TRT?  If so what do you recommend?


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 18, 2018)

Maybe around 6 weeks.  Just watch your liver.  Avoid alcohol and things that further tax the liver.

You do not have to run PCT unless you plan on trying to also come off TRT.

BTW: you will continue running your TRT dose of Testosterone while adding in Anavar, right?


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 18, 2018)

That’s correct I’ll continue to run my TRT.  I don’t plan on coming off of it.  I don’t drink at all.  Also what can I take to help my liver?


----------



## BAF0891 (Feb 18, 2018)

Milk thistle is good for your liver


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 18, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> *I’m 36 5’7” and currently at 173lbs. I was at 198 on Christmas Day but decided to get back to the gym when I can and went on the Keto diet. So far the diet is working wonders. I’m trying to get back down to my military weight at 150-155lbs. Anyways for the past 3 years I’ve been gaining weight, feeling depressed, lethargic, and my sex life has went down the drain. In fact 4 months ago my gf left partly bc the sex life was terrible. I was told by guys at the gym that my test was probably low or border line low. Even though I’ve lost weight and still currently losing I still have all the same symptoms. I literally have to will myself not to take naps all day when I have breaks and when it comes to going to the gym I set it up that my work out partner has to come get me bc I can’t guarantee that I’ll get up and go. Well anyways I went to a low -T center and had some blood work done. So my test level was at 374 and my PSA was at .32. That’s all they tested for. They are sending off the blood for all the other tests. Anyways they say they want my level to be around 600-800. What do you guys think. How should I proceed? They also want to give me injections every 7 days.*



Didn't you just ask earlier this month if you should even be on TRT?   I'd say get acclimated to the test before adding other things to it.   My guess is that in 17 days you haven't gotten dialed in yet. I get the urge to go all in, but trt is a journey. Take it slow and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Thezilla (Feb 18, 2018)

Depending on your dosage of anavar I would shoot more for like 10-12 weeks on var. obviously taking a liver aid and getting blood work somewhere in the middle


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2018)

Megatron28 said:


> Maybe around 6 weeks.  Just watch your liver.  Avoid alcohol and things that further tax the liver.
> 
> You do not have to run PCT unless you plan on trying to also come off TRT.
> 
> BTW: you will continue running your TRT dose of Testosterone while adding in Anavar, right?



What Mega said but if you do go 6 weeks, keep the dose low.



jbeard82 said:


> That’s correct I’ll continue to run my TRT.  I don’t plan on coming off of it.  I don’t drink at all.  Also what can I take to help my liver?



Look into NAC for your liver health.


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2018)

Thezilla said:


> Depending on your dosage of anavar I would shoot more for like 10-12 weeks on var. obviously taking a liver aid and getting blood work somewhere in the middle



I'm not sure 3 months on a productive dose of Var is a good idea but it does depend on your level of comfort.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2018)

The anavars that ive used at 40 to 50 mgs ed have worked wonders in short periods of time 

Personally wouldnt go over 6 weeks on it


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 18, 2018)

You've gotten lots of advice on the anavar, but anavar doesn't make you lean.  Diet does.  Adress the diet  if you want to "lean up a little".


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 19, 2018)

snake said:


> What Mega said but if you do go 6 weeks, keep the dose low.
> 
> 
> 
> Look into NAC for your liver health.



ok I’m ignorant.  What’s NAC and where can I get it?  Is milk thistle good to take?


----------



## snake (Feb 19, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> ok I’m ignorant.  What’s NAC and where can I get it?  Is milk thistle good to take?



No problem; everyone is here to learn and help. 
https://www.bodybuilding.com/store/...MI7OLXqLOy2QIVywOGCh0okga3EAQYASABEgJXavD_BwE


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 19, 2018)

himalaya livercare

tudca


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 23, 2018)

snake said:


> What Mega said but if you do go 6 weeks, keep the dose low.
> 
> 
> 
> Look into NAC for your liver health.



What’s the reason behind some saying 6,8,&12 weeks?


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 23, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> What’s the reason behind some saying 6,8,&12 weeks?



It is liver toxic.  The longer you run it the more damage that can be done to your liver.  That's why most of us keep it limited to a short run.
s for NAC, you can get it over the counter at a y pharmacy.  I buy mine on Amazon.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 23, 2018)

Megatron28 said:


> It is liver toxic.  The longer you run it the more damage that can be done to your liver.  That's why most of us keep it limited to a short run.
> s for NAC, you can get it over the counter at a y pharmacy.  I buy mine on Amazon.



I wondering how many guys worry about the liver toxicity of oral AAS then continually asault their liver with alcohol either on a steady basis or binging on weekends.  Something to think about.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

Got my 2nd blood work back from being on TRT.  My test level is now at 593.  I pin every Thursday and that when they did blood work so that number is on the low end.  My CFT is 10.3.  E2 (Sex Horn Binding Glob, Serum) is at 46.5 and my Estradiol is at 27.9.  I pin test every Thursday and take half a milligram of arimidex on Saturday and pin HCG at 30IU’s every Sunday and Tuesday.  I was getting injections at 160 every week but now they bumped it up to 210.  What do you guys think?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 15, 2018)

I think 80 mg every 3.5 days would have been a better option to start out with than 160 once per week but I prefer smaller, more frequent injections.  Then again, that all depends on your SHBG.  I know of lower SHBG guys who inject every other day to daily, whereas I'm higher SHBG so I can get by with less injections according to my current doctor.

If you MUST stick with 210 once per week, as in your doctor is doing this to you versus prescribing you to do it yourself, then I say try it and see how you feel.  I was on 250 mg of Sustanon administered by my doctor from April 2017 to September 2017 and I really liked how I felt on that.   When he changed me from that to 100 mg Sustanon/160 mg of Enanthate every other week, that's when my TRT protocol went to hell and had me feeling like crap.  Whatever you do, NEVER let anyone talk you into every other week injections!  It's an archaic protocol and sends many on a testosterone roller coaster ride.  Granted, some are fine on it, but nearly everyone I spoke with on the every other week injection schedule hated it.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Got my 2nd blood work back from being on TRT.  My test level is now at 593.  I pin every Thursday and that when they did blood work so that number is on the low end.  My CFT is 10.3.  E2 (Sex Horn Binding Glob, Serum) is at 46.5 and my Estradiol is at 27.9.  I pin test every Thursday and take half a milligram of arimidex on Saturday and pin HCG at 30IU’s every Sunday and Tuesday.  I was getting injections at 160 every week but now they bumped it up to 210.  What do you guys think?


See if you can get biweekly injections, that'll help level you out. I don't know why they upped the dose if your test was at 593 a week after pinning, that will definitely put you at super physiological levels for a while and up your estrogen too.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> See if you can get biweekly injections, that'll help level you out. I don't know why they upped the dose if your test was at 593 a week after pinning, that will definitely put you at super physiological levels for a while and up your estrogen too.




He he said he wants my test to peak around 600-900 and be around 750-800 on the low end before my next injections.  He said everything looks good at the moment.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> He he said he wants my test to peak around 600-900 and be around 750-800 on the low end before my next injections.  He said everything looks good at the moment.


If you're at almost 600 after a week it's definitely already peaking at 800-900. You'll definitely be much over the upper end at 200+ mg.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> If you're at almost 600 after a week it's definitely already peaking at 800-900. You'll definitely be much over the upper end at 200+ mg.


Ok well I’ll address it next week.  What wrong with it being that high?


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Ok well I’ll address it next week.  What wrong with it being that high?


You'll encounter more testosterone related side effects. Also, higher estrogen / estrogen related sides. The goal of TRT isn't to get you super physiological levels; it's to get you within the normal range (hopefully towards the upper). Running higher than normal does for a long time puts you more at risks for health issues.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2018)

If you added in anavar like you were exploring, get a lipid panel done with your blood work as well.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> If you added in anavar like you were exploring, get a lipid panel done with your blood work as well.


That was my next question.  I believe I’ve got a source for it.  The guy says it’s hard to come by and if I want it I better snatch it up just in case he can’t get any for months.  I’m looking at taking it around July or August.  Should I go ahead and get it?  Also I’m having trouble on here finding what the recommended dosage should be?  Every thread I read someone says something completely different on how much and how long to take it.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> That was my next question.  I believe I’ve got a source for it.  The guy says it’s hard to come by and if I want it I better snatch it up just in case he can’t get any for months.  I’m looking at taking it around July or August.  Should I go ahead and get it?  Also I’m having trouble on here finding what the recommended dosage should be?  Every thread I read someone says something completely different on how much and how long to take it.


Sounds like a sketchy source.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> That was my next question.  I believe I’ve got a source for it.  The guy says it’s hard to come by and if I want it I better snatch it up just in case he can’t get any for months.  I’m looking at taking it around July or August.  Should I go ahead and get it?  Also I’m having trouble on here finding what the recommended dosage should be?  Every thread I read someone says something completely different on how much and how long to take it.



Personally, I'd pass.  The improvements you make this year on TRT alone will make your head spin and anavar is known for crashing your HDL, which is why I suggested a lipid panel if you were on it already.


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Personally, I'd pass.  The improvements you make this year on TRT alone will make your head spin and anavar is known for crashing your HDL, which is why I suggested a lipid panel if you were on it already.



Haha. The scared straight tactic. I was wondering why you'd recommend that knowing hdl would be tanked.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Personally, I'd pass.  The improvements you make this year on TRT alone will make your head spin and anavar is known for crashing your HDL, which is why I suggested a lipid panel if you were on it already.



No sir, I’m not taking anything at all.  And I won’t till I know for sure everything is pretty much on point.  My source is a guy that’s been lifting most his life and has gotta be in his mid to late 50’s and in what appears to be in phenomenal shape.  In three weeks I’m gonna get a blood panel.  Anyone recommend a site to purchase it from?


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> No sir, I’m not taking anything at all.  And I won’t till I know for sure everything is pretty much on point.  My source is a guy that’s been lifting most his life and has gotta be in his mid to late 50’s and in what appears to be in phenomenal shape.  In three weeks I’m gonna get a blood panel.  Anyone recommend a site to purchase it from?


Privatemdlabs if you're in the US


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> Privatemdlabs if you're in the US


Awesome.  Which panel do you recommend?


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> Haha. The scared straight tactic. I was wondering why you'd recommend that knowing hdl would be tanked.



Yeah, my blood work scared me straight when I tried it.  I know I've said this in other posts, but I've used it twice and both times in took my HDL down to single digits in less than 2 weeks.  Since then it's been hard for me to recommend it to anyone who wasn't about to step on stage.  For me, the risk/reward ratio just isn't there.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 15, 2018)

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/lipid_panel.php

This has everything you would need mostly; lipids, thyroid, liver, testosterone, estrogen, etc.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Yeah, my blood work scared me straight when I tried it.  I know I've said this in other posts, but I've used it twice and both times in took my HDL down to single digits in less than 2 weeks.  Since then it's been hard for me to recommend it to anyone who wasn't about to step on stage.  For me, the risk/reward ratio just isn't there.



Ok then which one do you recommend for someone who’s doing it for the first time that’s not as harsh on the body as others are?  The reason I was looking at Var is bc the sides are mild compared to mostly everything else.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Ok then which one do you recommend for someone who’s doing it for the first time that’s not as harsh on the body as others are?  The reason I was looking at Var is bc the sides are mild compared to mostly everything else.



Maybe I didn't make myself clear in post #5 cause I think you're missing my point.

You just started TRT last month, you're still working on getting dialed in, I don't recommend you add anything.

My point with recommending the blood panel was that if you disregard my advice, you should do so with awareness.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Maybe I didn't make myself clear in post #5 cause I think you're missing my point.
> 
> You just started TRT last month, you're still working on getting dialed in, I don't recommend you add anything.
> 
> My point with recommending the blood panel was that if you disregard my advice, you should do so with awareness.



oh I understand completely what you’re saying, but with that being said Id appreciate your advice and would like you to answer my question if you can.  I do not plan on doing anything for at least some time, but since I’m here and studying I’d appreciate your input since you’re on trt as well.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> oh I understand completely what you’re saying, but with that being said Id appreciate your advice and would like you to answer my question if you can. I do not plan on doing anything for at least some time, but since I’m here and studying I’d appreciate your input since you’re on trt as well.






dk8594 said:


> I don't recommend you add anything.





I'm trying to be helpful, but I really don't know what you're hoping I"m going to say.   You're on test, which IMO is one of the most effective, relatively safe, and inexpensive options. More does not always equal better. Why do you feel you need to add something? What are you not getting from the testosterone?

In your first post you talked about going on trt to start to feel better and get the old you back. Is that still your goal?


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2018)

1. Get your trt dialed in. 
2. Run a testosterone cycle. (14-16 weeks at 500mg/wk)
3. Forget other AAS until you've completed 1&2


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> 1. Get your trt dialed in.
> 2. Run a testosterone cycle. (14-16 weeks at 500mg/wk)
> 3. Forget other AAS until you've completed 1&2


Ok in 7 weeks I’ll come right back to this post.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 16, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I'm trying to be helpful, but I really don't know what you're hoping I"m going to say.   You're on test, which IMO is one of the most effective, relatively safe, and inexpensive options. More does not always equal better. Why do you feel you need to add something? What are you not getting from the testosterone?
> 
> In your first post you talked about going on trt to start to feel better and get the old you back. Is that still your goal?


. Is it still my goal?  Yes absolutely.  But why not take advantage of it in a few months?


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 16, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> . Is it still my goal?  Yes absolutely.  But why not take advantage of it in a few months?



Listen, the media exaggerates the risks of steroid use, but that doesn't mean there aren't risks involved.  Steroids aren't healthy, and if you look around you'll see a lot of threads regarding controlling blood pressure, managing cholesterol, and protecting your liver.  My point all along is that given where you are on your journey, you don't need to take these risks.  A month ago you said your test was in the in shi!!ter and that your training partner had to drag you to the gym.    Given that you've gotten on TRT since then and, I presume, are training consistently with high intensity, the gains you get are going to make your head spin.  Adding anything to that will add more risk than reward and will add another variable to the mix that will cloud the ability to evaluate your training, diet, and TRT.  Like I've said before, this is a journey.  Being on TRT for a month is the equivalent of being on the first mile of a ultra marathon.

I know we're looking at this differently.  You're asking why not.  I"m asking why would you.  You seem to have made up your mind, though, so I will echo other pieces of advice I've given you and suggest you find a doctor (if one of your first posts you said you didn't have one), keep on top of you  blood work (not just your hormone levels), and don't take the advice of your  buddies in the gym.


----------

